# Bronchitis Treatment



## sstone (Mar 14, 2008)

We had a patient come in with bronchitis. The provider charged 99214, 94640 and 94060. According to cci edits, the 94640 is included in the 94060, but can be billed with a modifier.  Can anyone suggest which modifier to use and does the e/m need a modifier?  Insurance is Harvard Pilgrim. Thanks for your help.

Sharon


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe your looking for mod 25.

Roxanne Thames, CPC




sstone said:


> We had a patient come in with bronchitis. The provider charged 99214, 94640 and 94060. According to cci edits, the 94640 is included in the 94060, but can be billed with a modifier.  Can anyone suggest which modifier to use and does the e/m need a modifier?  Insurance is Harvard Pilgrim. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Mar 14, 2008)

MODIFIER 25 is what you are looking for....


----------



## AZ_coder22 (Aug 26, 2014)

I think you are looking for a 25 on the e/m if a seperate evaluation and management was done, and a 59 on the 94640


----------

